# Where to buy Viper GC Extreme?



## ToBeModded (Jul 21, 2021)

I am looking for some place to buy the Viper GC Extreme. I know it hasn’t been manufactured in years. I only want the Extreme version of the ViperGC. Not interested in the regular version Viper or a Xeno or Qoob or any other chips lol. I see some eBay listings for GameCubes that have it preinstalled, but I don’t want those. I want to solder it in myself. Does anyone know where to get this? thanks in advance!


----------



## notimp (Jul 24, 2021)

Not an answer, but a softmodded Wii using Nintendont can pretty much play all GC Games (as isos), while also force outputing (most of them) as 480p ( https://old.reddit.com/r/GCNintendo...intendont_play_all_games_at_480p_progressive/ ). This would be preferable in most cases (upscaling the image, less lag, no deinterlacing artefacts...). Less noise (?). You can turn it on and off from the couch...

A used Wii costs 50-60 USD (with controllers, Wiimote plus,...), and softmoding it is free. This component cable can be had for cheap ( https://www.amazon.co.uk/XCM-Xbox-Xbox1-Component-Cable/dp/B0056AABYY ) and isnt half bad (shielded), and currently the OSSC (80 USD) is a great line doubler/trippler/... that also can be had for 80 USD on Aliexpress (outputs HDMi, can be used to add scanlines, ... _great_ for the price, although better onces (deintelacing capability) will be available in the future (but not at 80 USD..  - so this is still the go to) ). All you'd need in addition to that is an sdcard. (Samsung Evo Plus or Evo Select, 128GB or higher, for optimal price/performance. (64GB has lower write speed.))

Functionality wise, this is the way to go.

edit: To softmod the Wii, use ModMii:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/modmii-for-windows-official-support-topic.207126/

If its not about functionality - please ignore my post, and anyone who can fill the OP in, please do (still).

edit:

This Method also allows you to use cheats (using Nintendont), including 16:9 Widescreen cheats:

Links needed:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendont-cheats-lets-fix-it-once-and-for-all.388396/

https://web.archive.org/web/2016052...y-compiler.googlecode.com/files/kenobiwii.bin

https://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2165

https://mkwii.com/gct/


----------



## rmorris003 (Jul 24, 2021)

GCLoader when it becomes available again that way you dont need discs. I have this method and the laserbear mount and works good.


----------



## ToBeModded (Aug 2, 2021)

I appreciate the replies @rmorris003 @notimp but I am only looking for the Viper GC Extreme.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello.



ToBeModded said:


> I appreciate the replies @rmorris003 @notimp but I am only looking for the Viper GC Extreme.



EBay:
https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=gamecube+viper
(The Prices are.....)

It is very,very unlikely,to get the Chip only....
I have never seen a Source in the last 1-2 Years....


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 3, 2021)

You can buy Vipers at any expensive car dealerships.


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are they so expensive?


----------



## Aheago (Nov 25, 2021)

Blakejansen said:


> Why are they so expensive?


They are no longer produced


----------

